# FE Exam Waiver



## ENGRAF (Dec 13, 2009)

Hi All

Im working on research and I need to identify the states that accept to waive the FE exam. (accredited degree and years of engineering experience)

I would greatly appreciate your help. Thank you for your time!


----------



## houston (Dec 14, 2009)

Texas does if they the board likes your experience. I was able to get one this year.


----------



## maryannette (Dec 14, 2009)

North Carolina will waive FE requirement for an acceptable combination.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 14, 2009)

Just a word of caution...getting your license in this manner may make it impossible for you to get a license by comity in states that do not have an FE waiver policy. So, if you are expecting to get licensed in a state without taking the FE, then applying for comity in your home state, your plan may be doomed to failure before you start.


----------

